# Changes over at AMI (Weider Publishing)



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Changes over at AMI (Weider Publishing) by Anthony Roberts Muscle & Fitness is what we call, in the industry, a ???starter magazine.??? In other words, when you get into weight training, this is likely the first magazine you???re going to pick up and read. Most starter magazines have a readership who are only a few [...]

*Read More...*


----------

